
Is Java Exploitable? - necenzurat
http://isjavaexploitable.com/
======
Piskvorrr
Anything is exploitable, unless it's not running, the respective computer
powered off, closed in a safebox, encased in carbonite and dropped into the
Mariana Trench. Even then, I wouldn't be so sure - what with Cameron mucking
about in there ;o)

------
JeremyBanks
Here's one for you:

_Does this page deserve to be on Hacker News?_

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ NO

